# G&B Ideas - Its your board



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

As the title suggests  
Tell us some *pros* and *cons* of this board, what you Like/Love or what makes you Grumpy 

Are you a Charter member and so dont post here anymore as your not earning credits 

What can I do as a mod to make this board better/ More enjoyable

Do you like the current affairs or TV threads 
What about the reality shows with voting or competions with bubbles/credit prize's

Is there some thing you want More/Less of on here 

I'm making no promises that things will change 
But it is your board so your feedback will be noted and good ideas submitted to admin  
​


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Cant think of anything really dizzi, apart from maybe putting all the 'telly talk' stuff together in sub boards? easier to look for?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sades we now have the weekly debate thread,
Prehaps we can start a thread for topics to be suggested for Debate.
Not sure how a puzzle thread would work 

TV stuff in a sub board is a good idea - 

More  Please


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> More  Please


How can one give  on perfection, Dizzi??! I think the above suggestions are good ones. I would like more debate threads, I like chatting about news and what is going on in the world.

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I like the threads where there is voting involved - always like to give my opinion    .

Other than that............................... not sure really.

Its a great thread xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Perhaps a section where we could review products, discuss things like skincare,  make up  fashion or just general stuff we are thinking of buying, i get annoyed at spending a fortune on things then realising they are rubbish when i get them home so it would be good to get recomendations and ideas

dancingqueen xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

like the idea of a review section dancing queen 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> As the title suggests
> Tell us some *pros* and *cons* of this board, what you Like/Love or what makes you Grumpy
> 
> Are you a Charter member and so dont post here anymore as your not earning credits
> ...


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it's great  you do a fantastic job


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

I am having a spring clean in the G&B main board and as such need Ideas for your fresh new look  


~Dizzi~​


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> [size=12pt]Hi Ladies
> 
> I am having a spring clean in the G&B main board
> 
> ​




Watch out Hilda's about    ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

For those who missed it the first time round Here I am . . . . 










​


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

About time too - have ya seen the muck in here?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just cause youve a nice new freshly painted home 

Take a peek 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133513.0


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i used to love the voting threads for the shows like dancing on ice + especially pop idol (is it pop idol or have i fliped) they were fun  obviously i would only play if i watched these programes but i am sure there are lots of programes you could do this with so lots can join in  theres lots aint there, dancing with the stars, BB, the one + only (if it returns) im a celbrity whn that returns 

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep Cleg, Polls on reality TV is a must I think  

the Apprentice is starting Wednesday so I will add a poll


----------

